# Deck on Garage roof



## steve1234 (Sep 13, 2007)

Our old house had a garage on the back with a flat deck on top. When we bought it, you couldn't walk on the deck due to the water damage (quick drop into the garage). We re-built it. We ended up with a fiberglass type of decking material with a textured surface for traction. This was a number of years ago, but I recall the decking guy installing it like fiberglass (resin, sheets of glass, more resin) sealing right up to the metal drip edges. I don't recall what the warranty was, but I'm guessing a few years. I remember being told that that a flat walking deck over a structure is a "demanding application" that takes some skill, effort and maintenance to ensure no water penetration to the lower level. It looked great. I recall being told my a few people that this was the best option as opposed to roofing and then installing a deck above the roofing, but I don't remember the pros / cons.


----------



## billybarty (Feb 5, 2008)

I currently have the deck and could re-use it and just build the garage underneath but I don't know how I would put the roof on. I plan on using steel roofing but I have to figure how to attach the rafters and steel. I was thinking I could possibly just build one wall higher than the next and build a lean-to style of roof on the ground and then lift it and attach it. Building a pitched roof on the ground and lifting and attaching it, i'm not sure how it could be done. it won't be a big garage, about 16 x 16.


----------

